# They&#039;re up in la Porte county



## hickory chick magnet

Just found a couple with my daughter behind my barn near some poplar...already ate 'em...going on a serious outing wed. Hope it's the start of a great season!....it's already better than last year


----------



## hickory chick magnet

They were greys


----------



## mark1967

Post a picture or it didn't happen


----------



## hickory chick magnet

I would post a pick if I knew how, but I don't so I won't ...oh and I have nothing to prove to you....and that's not a forum rule...you seem kind of rude and off putting Mark, hope u can work out your personal issues and get to place where you actually like your self


----------



## mark1967

It's an expression used by many. It's kind of like a jealous razzing. Too bad you don't get it. Ha ha. Anyway there are so many people that get their kick posting pictures from years past just to get those new hunters out there if for not the only reason to get them very discouraged from the entire idea of morel hunting. So if you love morel hunting as much as I do and want others to do the same, then simply back it up with a dated picture. I could really care less if you found them or not, but what I do care about is FALSE statements for no good reason. Perhaps you are new to this and do not realize that morel hunters are very secretive and very often misleading. So why don't you settle down a bit. I bet 75% of the people here know exactly what I am talking about but will not admit it. So be it.


----------



## river rat 70

Lets just all get along. I find it very sad that people even think this way to discourage newbies. I am in my early 40's and just started hunting bout 5 yrs ago. I kinda rely on sites like these just to keep informed. I hope the postings are mostly true.lol Hickory ,,, I believe you ,,,, Mark "post a picture or it didnt happen" follow by a "lol" and we wouldnt be talking about this. LOL


----------



## kay

Get OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're in Ohio. I was looking at the long term weather forecast for Ohio, and was getting discouraged. GAME ON for you folks! Good luck and we look forward to hearing of your good findings


----------



## wolf claw

I am not proffesional morel hunter but from what I know I call B.S. The soil temprature needs to be atleast 50F for morels to start fruiting. The lowest temprature recorded was 45F for morels. So with that said La Porte Indiana has no where near that soil temprature at the moment. You are about 9 days to early for April fools day! Stop yanking our chain!


----------



## river rat 70

Mr. Wolf,,,, The fella that started this thread posted this last year.... April 29, 2013 ,Im sure you would retract your statement knowing it is an honest mistake. ,, I was picking during this period. I recorded it on video. The first morel of the season for me and my buddy came on April 24, 2013 I am about 30 miles away from laporte. ; Here is the link .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D1lRfAc2yI


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Shrooms aren't even up yet and some people are butt-heads,.... Hey Wolf, see those numbers in the grey area above my post? That's called a "date," ...I posted that last year, if your going to come on here to put people down get your facts straight


----------



## hickory chick magnet

River-rat, thanks for believing. I have been shrooming since I was 8 yrs old, that was my 1yr old daughter's first foray, I was surprised how many people like to criticize a beautiful thing ...I did end up posting pics in the photo section, last year,


----------



## im hungry

IF U KIDS DONT SETTLE DOWN IM GOING TO SEPERATE YOU.....LOL YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY.IT WONT BE LONG AND WE CAN ALL LIE TO EACH OTHER A FEW MORE WEEKS...THATS THE BEST PART OF HUNTINGFISHING OR ANYTHING.....NOTHING BETTER THAN A GOOD STORY


----------



## westindy

OH MY , Gettin ugly early ...


----------



## pedro

There are areas in Indiana which have a lot of shale rock formations, these areas act like a heat sync and will produce weeks before the surrounding areas. A few years back a lady from another site was catching a lot of grief from other posters so she contacted me and we went on a hunt together and secured the proof via photos and a local paper showing the date . Basically some of those ridicules post are true. Unfortunately there are a lot of folks who like to agitate fellow poster.


----------



## hickory chick magnet

The mushrooms in question were found in late April of last year and dated photos were posted on the photo section of the forum around the 30th of last year what got me is when some individual who doesn't apparently know how to use calendar gets on here and accuses me of lying...the whole argument is entirely based on the guys jealousy and ignorance...when that happens its going to get ugly


----------



## hoosierpapi

How can we post pictures? I have some great pics of hens, chickens, oysters, entolomas, and trumpets from last year that I'd like to share. Mushrooms are truly a year round hunt and shouldn't be constricted to simply morels four weeks of the year. Happy hunting folks!


----------



## wolf claw

River Rat I just noticed the date was last year and yes I do retract my statment. I know morels can be up in April around your area just not after this winter vortex! Sorry hickory chick didnt mean to me an A-hole just suffering from extreme cabin fever and thought someone was yanking my chain! No hard feelings!


----------



## hickory chick magnet

Wolf- No harm no foul, apology accepted....Hoosier i don't know how to post pics on this mobile version..I've only done so with my laptop on the full version if the forum


----------

